# Why does Cornette hate Omega and the Bucks so much?



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RubberbandGoat said:


> He’s now saying he hates Adam Cole because he debuted with the Elite and got kissed by the Bucks! Why does he hate those guys so much? Is there a backstory?


*Cornette never said he hated Adam Cole. He said Adam Cole is just one of the guys now because he joined a group, and he's annoyed that he will have to sit through Elite segments to watch him instead of fast forwarding. He hates the Elite because he believes they killed traditional wrestling.*


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

He thinks The Elite are more showman then actual wrestlers believing they are all no selling acrobatic moves then actual storytelling in the ring, trying to be characters in a video game then actual athletes, also I think he worked with the Bucks some time ago maybe in RoH and he just didn't like them or what they wanted to do with wrestling/his booking.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

How can somebody who's been here for 5 years and has over 4,000 posts not know this?

Sorry, I just find that odd.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I find it absurd that he likes how Cole wrestles, yet hates The Young Bucks and Omega. All of them work fast paced matches that rely on big moves and little room for breathers. All of them frequently do things in matches that can kind of make the finish feel underwhelming.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> I find it absurd that he likes how Cole wrestles, yet hates The Young Bucks and Omega. All of them work fast paced matches that really on big moves and little room for breathers. All of them frequently do things in matches that can kind of make the finish feel underwhelming.


There's two big differences here; Cole can talk and exudes emotion in the ring. The mic work is so far ahead of cartoonish Omega and super-forced and fake Matt Jackson(Nick Jackson might be slow in the head, let's ignore him). However, that stuff is irrelevant to what you said in the ring.

Cole tells a story, the facials, the expressions, how he reacts after a near fall kickout, etc. He is a throwback in terms of engagement and story telling with emotion. Gets you invested, even if he can spam superkicks and canadian destroyers too much to my liking.

They have similar movesets, but the work is different; Omega and the Bucks are complete video game characters, Cole is a worker.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Everyone who follows Corny knows Jim loves Adam Cole. Its just the banter around the Elite.

And I fucking agree to an extent. YB are embarrassment to the business as a whole. The cosplay shtick, their stupid youtube show, the no selling stuff. They went over on their own and I respect that but I'll just never take them seriously. Also, if you follow the podcast theres some kind of a story which they won't tell as of now but it has to involve FTR. YB brought them in only to bury them. 

On the other hand, Kenny Omega is fine in my book. Just massively overrated by the IWC, you cant deny that.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ceeder said:


> There's two big differences here; Cole can talk and exudes emotion in the ring. The mic work is so far ahead of cartoonish Omega and super-forced and fake Matt Jackson(Nick Jackson might be slow in the head, let's ignore him). However, that stuff is irrelevant to what you said in the ring.
> 
> Cole tells a story, the facials, the expressions, how he reacts after a near fall kickout, etc. He is a throwback in terms of engagement and story telling with emotion. Gets you invested, even if he can spam superkicks and canadian destroyers too much to my liking.
> 
> They have similar movesets, but the work is different; Omega and the Bucks are complete video game characters, Cole is a worker.


I'm going to 100% disagree with you here lol. The Bucks and Kenny tell stories and do facials as well as well. Whether someone enjoys them or not is of course subjective. As far as promos I think Omega is underrated as a promo. Does he talk weird, yeah but he's also a bit of an admitted nerd that just happens to be a good wrestler so I don't mind it.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Probably just thinks they're overrated, so gives them more shit because they have big fanbases. No point shitting on someone like Shawn Spears for example, because ain't no one out here calling him the best. But when you have people unironically calling Omega the best in the world, and YB the best tag in the world, then yeah he's gonna shit on that.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

He hates Omega because he wouldn't fuck his wife back in the day. And from this day he has a grudge against him. Wasn't it obvious?


----------



## GreatJIm (Apr 19, 2021)

because the following things that kenny and the bucks do make wrestling look fake and a joke: flippy shit, not selling, choreography of moves (jumping from top rope for your opponent to safely catch you), breaking kayfabe, etc. Plus they dont look they could actually beat up anyone in a real fight. They look like children than men.

They claim to be wrestlers but are really just sports entertainers.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

Cole was a Jim Cornette favorite because he brought him into RoH and can take a bunch of credit for his ride in stardom.

Cole got pushed hard as the new future face of the company from 2011-2013 and honestly, looked at him and Kyle O' Reilly as being the next Eddie Edwards and Davey Richards.

As for why he dislikes Omega and the Bucks.... he dislikes the Bucks like he dislike Eric Bischoff. He thinks they are a part of killing the business he loves and that they are squirrels who found the right nut at the right time. For the right amount of money, he will collaborate with them anytime.

He dislike Omega like he dislikes Russo. Omega basically lied to him and screwed him over wrestling at final battle one year to wrestle in Japan.

Since then Cornette has had a grudge with him because he thinks he was backstabbed(like he feels about Russo, he may have a point, if kenny really did lie but I digress) and since then refuses to say anything nice about Omega.

End of story, how I answered your question


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

I listen to corny damn near every day. But even I can admit his problem with Kenny and the bucks has to be personal. You can't say they're killing the business, but people kicking out of cole giving them a destroyer on the floor is ok...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol who cares why


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

I think there is some back history from ring of honour and he holds against omega some things he did in Japan. Its a grudge thing now and even if they do something good he won't acknowledge it. Not a great fan of omega or the bucks but nick is great in the ring and omega is pretty good. That tag match was one of the best iv seem in years a great pay off for a super over team against the heat the bucks have built up. Add in the real emotion at the end with penta daughter. For Jim to shit on this shows how far out of touch with reality he really is. This was a modern classic. Better than anything ftr have ever done. Better than any midnight or rock roll express match iv ever seen too.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

GreatJIm said:


> because the following things that kenny and the bucks do make wrestling look fake and a joke: flippy shit, not selling, choreography of moves (jumping from top rope for your opponent to safely catch you), breaking kayfabe, etc. Plus they dont look they could actually beat up anyone in a real fight. They look like children than men.
> 
> They claim to be wrestlers but are really just sports entertainers.


Kenny doesn't sell? Since when? He doesn't look like he could beat any up in a fight? Really? Any top rope move makes wrestling look fake? Guess Macho Man and HBK sucked too.

Adam Cole is definitely a more serious wrestler than Kenny and The Bucks. Kenny is more grandiose. Cole is the best of them on the mic and at conveying intensity. I still think Kenny is better overall.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> I'm going to 100% disagree with you here lol. The Bucks and Kenny tell stories and do facials as well as well. Whether someone enjoys them or not is of course subjective. As far as promos I think Omega is underrated as a promo. Does he talk weird, yeah but he's also a bit of an admitted nerd that just happens to be a good wrestler so I don't mind it.


I agree with you Cole wrestlers the same spotfesr crap but he objectively does better facials, he’s no Edge, but Fuck those Bucks and Omega facials, Cole’s are realistic at least.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

That's easy, Cucknette is an idiot.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Imagine getting angry at him just because he made the best decision of his life by going to Japan. That old fart needs to be send to the shadow realm.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

It's personal at this point ..no way you could look at Kenny vs cage and the tag match at all out and still find ways to nit pick as much as he did ...him not liking them is one thing but to be so stuck in that hate that he won't even acknowledge the good things they do says that says alot


I personally don't like the bucks but the tag match was damn near perfect


----------



## oglop44 (Oct 10, 2019)

Hating them makes him money.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Cause it makes him money

that is the real real reason


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

oglop44 said:


> Hating them makes him money.


lol, posted same time


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Botchy SinCara said:


> It's personal at this point ..no way you could look at Kenny vs cage and the tag match at all out and still find ways to nit pick as much as he did ...him not liking them is one thing but to be so stuck in that hate that he won't even acknowledge the good things they do and that says alot
> 
> 
> I personally don't like the bucks but the tag match was damn near perfect


Me too I hate the bucks but they match was the perfect pay off. Lucha bros are super over now and the bucks played their part in that. Best tag match iv seen in a few years. The stuff with penta and his daughter at the end was off script and made it all real for me. Iv not seen many with as much charisma as penta and fenix is the best high flyer since mysterio at his best. I just listened to Jim slating the match and Brian saying fuck all to it. What a couple of complete pricks.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I find it absurd that he likes how Cole wrestles, yet hates The Young Bucks and Omega. All of them work fast paced matches that rely on big moves and little room for breathers. All of them frequently do things in matches that can kind of make the finish feel underwhelming.


*He thinks Cole feels more like a professional wrestler in the way he carries himself, so he can look away at some of the indyrific shenanigans.*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Cause it makes him money
> 
> that is the real real reason


*Cornette makes more from selling toys on his website in a single week than a year's worth of podcasts. His website crashed 15 minutes before the grand opening last week because traffic was too high. Last time Twitter tried to cancel him in 2020, he made six figures in sales. He could never do a podcast again and be set for life. He's just saying what he feels because there's a demand for his opinion.*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Corny doesn‘t hate Kenny, though he absolutely despises Twinkletoes McFingerbang, apparently a wrestler resembling Harpo Marx whose in-ring mannerisms remind him of the late Sir Laurence Olivier and who usually finishes his matches with the One Winged Fairy, the most unprotected and silly finisher in the business as it seems. He also hates the Young F*cks with a passion. Oh, btw, before I forget, F PAC.


----------



## jobber81 (Oct 10, 2016)

call them by their names:

Twinkletoes McFingerBang and the _Cucamonga_ Kids / The Hardly Boys...


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Cause it makes him money
> 
> that is the real real reason


I don't think talking about the Young Bucks and Kenny Omega has gotten him a net worth of over $7 million.

He genuinely hates them, lol. God bless Jim.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> I find it absurd that he likes how Cole wrestles, yet hates The Young Bucks and Omega. All of them work fast paced matches that rely on big moves and little room for breathers. All of them frequently do things in matches that can kind of make the finish feel underwhelming.


Because he worked with Cole directly in ROH and probably likes him so he has a bias for him, along with a long list of biases against Omega/Bucks.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *He thinks Cole feels more like a professional wrestler in the way he carries himself, so he can look away at some of the indyrific shenanigans.
> 
> 
> Cornette makes more from selling toys on his website in a single week than a year's worth of podcasts. His website crashed 15 minutes before the grand opening last week because traffic was too high. Last time Twitter tried to cancel him in 2020, he made six figures in sales. He could never do a podcast again and be set for life. He's just saying what he feels because there's a demand for his opinion.*


sure, sure - trust the lifelong carny

next you’ll tell me Don Callis has a great deal on a car for me

money is everything to these oldschool guys and they’re always working

would be interesting to see how relevant he stays with his toys etc if he didn‘t speak about them for a year


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

It's hard for me to take Cornette's issues with the elite serious when he praises Adam Cole, who also has 40 minute matches with no-selling. And I say this as someone who can't stand the bucks, so I'm not trying to defend them.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> sure, sure - trust the lifelong carny
> 
> next you’ll tell me Don Callis has a great deal on a car for me
> 
> ...


*It's embarrassing for you to say this when there's documented evidence of his website crashing in the Cornette thread and public confirmations of sales from people on Twitter, email, etc. 

This screenshot is from 5 seconds ago:*









*Here's a shipment from Christmas you claim that he's lying about:*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337500229411737603
*Here are some of the imaginary people waiting to buy the empty envelopes:*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434149028833464322

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421886188944826369

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417563662798233605

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410986329031151620https://twitter.com/Ahmedageddon/status/1421167103407792138?s=19

*Let me know when you're done making claims you can't back up.*


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Legends like Stone Cold, Kurt Angle, Bret Hart etc praise Omega. So yeah, I'm sure Kenny doesn't care what this prick has to say.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Because the bucks and omega are overrated, spot fest obsessed move spamming wannabe gymnasts. I don't always agree with Cornette, but imo he's right on the money here. They make the business look bad and no one outside of their bubble takes them seriously.


----------



## OldSchoolRocks (May 16, 2020)

I get the impression that Jim Cornette feels that the likes of The Young Bucks and Omega have contributed to the bastardizing mockery presentation today of pro wrestling.

Things like Omega wrestling a blow up doll in Japan and the Bucks turning matches into more spam than an abattoir.
He does have a fair point especially on the Bucks who treat the industry like a personal playground to live out their adolescent fantasies.
Omega is part pro part idiot.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *It's embarrassing for you to say this when there's documented evidence of his website crashing in the Cornette thread and public confirmations of sales from people on Twitter, email, etc.
> 
> This screenshot is from 5 seconds ago:*
> View attachment 107927
> ...


you know crashing a website is like…. No issue?

it depends on many many factors - like where his servers are, what it was designed in etc etc

it also doesn’t look like masses amount of orders that

soz, no buys

ps> i am sure he makes fine money with it / but to suggest he makes the majority of his capital here and little on youtube and podcasts - i question


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you know crashing a website is like…. No issue?
> 
> it depends on many many factors - like where his servers are, what it was designed in etc etc
> 
> ...


*I could Long Cat this page with confirmed orders from Twitter alone, which doesn't even include the people who don't use social media or share what they bought publicly. His podcast is free and he gets paid through advertisers. Everything on his website goes straight in his pocket. You don't need trigonometry to figure out that there's more potential profit in direct sales than relying on inconsistent YouTube hits and ads. Also, we've established multiple times that his WWE videos do far better than his AEW videos, yet you guys continue to ignore it and spew this nonsense every month.*


----------



## GTM24 (May 29, 2019)

The Legit DMD said:


> *It's embarrassing for you to say this when there's documented evidence of his website crashing in the Cornette thread and public confirmations of sales from people on Twitter, email, etc.
> 
> This screenshot is from 5 seconds ago:*
> View attachment 107927
> ...


I wouldn't be surprised if you fuckers have a Cornette shrine and pray to it every day. You guys are weird af and probably got swirlie a lot in school.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *I could Long Cat this page with confirmed orders from Twitter alone, which doesn't even include the people who don't use social media or share what they bought publicly. His podcast is free and he gets paid through advertisers. Everything on his website goes straight in his pocket. You don't need trigonometry to figure out that there's more potential profit in direct sales than relying on inconsistent YouTube hits and ads. Also, we've established multiple times that his WWE videos do far better than his AEW videos, yet you guys continue to ignore it and spew this nonsense every month.*


i have not spoken about cornette in ages

you’re the passionate expert - if you say he doesn’t hate them for money, who am i to argue

i can’t exactly prove otherwise 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

The Legit DMD said:


> *It's embarrassing for you to say this when there's documented evidence of his website crashing in the Cornette thread and public confirmations of sales from people on Twitter, email, etc.
> 
> This screenshot is from 5 seconds ago:*
> View attachment 107927
> ...



Christ. .imagine wearing a Cornett shirt out in public. .imagine owning anything with his likeness on it


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

I love his podcasts. And agree with some things he says. He's entertaining. But he's intelligent. Tony Khan directly said the other day that he's learned most from Jim. I think Tony respects Jim too much, to fire back. 

Everything he's said about Orange Cassidy and Marko stunt is true and on the money. 

I don't hate Omega and Young bucks or Johnny Gargano but it is still entertaining to listen to.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

I don’t understand why Cornette cannot accept that the business has evolved. AEW is doing fine - it’s not an insult to ones intelligence if you watch it. My wife is a very casual fan, and she loved the PPV last weekend. I personally loved the Bucks/Lucha and Miro/Kingston match.

Why would Cornette hate this? Wrestling is not going to go back to Mid South or Memphis days. It’s changed. Just as it changed with the Midnight Express and RnR Express versus teams like the Fabulous Kangaroos. Or how it changed with Edge/Christian or the Hardy Boys versus the Midnights. Or how the WWF was totally different than Vince Sr’s WWWF. I’m actually surprised that he wouldn’t want to be part of this - he would make for a fantastic on screen character.

Bottom line - are fans invested still? Do they care? Are buildings legitimately selling out? If so, then the promotion is doing the right thing, even if it is being done in a way different than before.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

Top bins said:


> I love his podcasts. And agree with some things he says. He's entertaining. But he's intelligent. Tony Khan directly said the other day that he's learned most from Jim. I think Tony respects Jim too much, to fire back.
> 
> Everything he's said about Orange Cassidy and Marko stunt is true and on the money.
> 
> I don't hate Omega and Young bucks or Johnny Gargano but it is still entertaining to listen to.



I howl every time he brings up Johnny "same face" where did this hate affair begin? Did Johnny do something in particular?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Wridacule said:


> I howl every time he brings up Johnny "same face" where did this hate affair begin? Did Johnny do something in particular?


*He doesn't hate the guy, he just thinks he's generic and boring as fuck, which is true.*


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

Really doesn't matter where it stems from, Cornette is one of the most toxic guys out there. He has a lot of good insight, but he chooses to display this by making personal attacks on the people he doesn't like and coming up with boomer-tier nicknames for them. It's just straight up bullying no matter how much you look at it, and it's the reason why Cornette has never been able to keep a consistent working relationship with anyone.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Because he's an idiot who became a meme for endlessly hating on Russo for a decade and is now applying the same formula against Elite to stay relevant for the next one.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

I love Cornette, he is a legend, and I love listening to him talk about his days, and there is a certain entertainment from listening to him rant, but I'd say the answer to your question is...

Well, one part I think it's up to a degree a gimmick that he plays up for entertainment purposes because people eat it up.

More so I'd say it's because he's just the latest generation of dinosaur who thinks it was done the right way in his day, ignoring the fact that in his day the old timers used to say exactly the same shit about Flair and Steamboat and Harley fucking Race even. People today look back at the 80s as CLASSIC OLD SCHOOL WRESTLING. Karl Gotch and Lou Thesz would laugh in your fucking faces. Maybe they were wrong then but the guys today are right, huh?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> I find it absurd that he likes how Cole wrestles, yet hates The Young Bucks and Omega. All of them work fast paced matches that rely on big moves and little room for breathers. All of them frequently do things in matches that can kind of make the finish feel underwhelming.


As a fan of Cornette, I also question this.

Adam Cole is very much like Omega and The Bucks.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

surprises me how many people give a shit about Jim Corrnete’s opinion in 2021


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Because Omega and the bucks make something that's supposed to look like a real fight, look like a stage show.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

thorwold said:


> I love Cornette, he is a legend, and I love listening to him talk about his days, and there is a certain entertainment from listening to him rant, but I'd say the answer to your question is...
> 
> Well, one part I think it's up to a degree a gimmick that he plays up for entertainment purposes because people eat it up.
> 
> More so I'd say it's because he's just the latest generation of dinosaur who thinks it was done the right way in his day, ignoring the fact that in his day the old timers used to say exactly the same shit about Flair and Steamboat and Harley fucking Race even. People today look back at the 80s as CLASSIC OLD SCHOOL WRESTLING. Karl Gotch and Lou Thesz would laugh in your fucking faces. Maybe they were wrong then but the guys today are right, huh?


I think there's an element of truth to it though. Wrestling doesn't draw nearly what it did even 10 years ago. The flipping gymnastics no selling Wrestling still continues to be a niche and their ratings reflect that. Guys need to worry more about developing a personality that people can get behind vs being able to do a 450 splash off a ladder into a bed of thumbtacks.


----------



## IAmKaim (Jul 7, 2021)

Wridacule said:


> I listen to corny damn near every day.


That's sad.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

The Legit DMD said:


> *He thinks Cole feels more like a professional wrestler in the way he carries himself, so he can look away at some of the indyrific shenanigans.
> 
> 
> Cornette makes more from selling toys on his website in a single week than a year's worth of podcasts. His website crashed 15 minutes before the grand opening last week because traffic was too high. Last time Twitter tried to cancel him in 2020, he made six figures in sales. He could never do a podcast again and be set for life. He's just saying what he feels because there's a demand for his opinion.*


He panders to his dumb fans because they buy into it. He is living the ott gimmick and to say everything is great won't fit the mold.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

The thing that bothered me about the end of the All Out show is the Bucks being in the ring goofing off at the end. They both got hit in the head with a shoe filled with thumb tacks. How are they not in the hospital after the match? At least sell the after effects


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you know crashing a website is like…. No issue?
> 
> it depends on many many factors - like where his servers are, what it was designed in etc etc
> 
> ...


Exactly it means he has a shit website and is too mean to pay for a good one lol. Or he is bullshitting and trying to make it look busy to create interest.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

bmtrocks said:


> Really doesn't matter where it stems from, Cornette is one of the most toxic guys out there. He has a lot of good insight, but he chooses to display this by making personal attacks on the people he doesn't like and coming up with boomer-tier nicknames for them. It's just straight up bullying no matter how much you look at it, and it's the reason why Cornette has never been able to keep a consistent working relationship with anyone.


Playground level humour and bullying tactics which ultimately reflects badly on his own intellect.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

DZ Crew said:


> I think there's an element of truth to it though. Wrestling doesn't draw nearly what it did even 10 years ago. The flipping gymnastics no selling Wrestling still continues to be a niche and their ratings reflect that. Guys need to worry more about developing a personality that people can get behind vs being able to do a 450 splash off a ladder into a bed of thumbtacks.


Did wrestling become less of a draw because of the way people wrestle? Really? Or because the overall product went in the fucking toilet? The latter seems more likely to me. You can develop a personality, cut great promos, tell a great story, be larger than life, and still do a 450 splash off a ladder into a bed of thumbtacks. The two things have nothing to do with one another. 

WCW killed their firecracker product because of bewilderingly bad booking. That was all it took. WWE soon followed suit. The style of wrestling had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

It’s 100% due to BTE. He thinks they are exposing kayfabe. Jim lives in the “it’s still real to me” world and doesn’t understand that showing behind the scenes stuff actually enhances the connection the audience has with performers


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> I find it absurd that he likes how Cole wrestles, yet hates The Young Bucks and Omega. All of them work fast paced matches that rely on big moves and little room for breathers. All of them frequently do things in matches that can kind of make the finish feel underwhelming.


Cole can talk, and he can wrestle a match that makes sense if he wants, and to my best knowledge he has never wrestled small children, blowup dolls or dildos.. Bucks and Omega can´t say that.
Also, It´s not about the pace of the match, but the logic, storytelling and selling. Difficulty of 5, and an execution of 10, not the other way around.


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow (Feb 12, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> I'm going to 100% disagree with you here lol. The Bucks and Kenny tell stories and do facials as well as well. Whether someone enjoys them or not is of course subjective. As far as promos I think Omega is underrated as a promo. Does he talk weird, yeah but he's also a bit of an admitted nerd that just happens to be a good wrestler so I don't mind it.


This is where I am. These guys, by design, are supposed to be unlikable. That’s why they’re a great heel faction. I think Corny’s problem is that he missed the boat on these guys and now finds the need to be contrarian than admit he’s talking shit and got it wrong. If Omega was in Smoky Mountain circa 1993, Corny would be marking like a bitch for him. 

I think it’s an envy thing. Corny is picking holes in AEW because, like many old school ‘wrastlin’ guys, he can’t come to terms with the fact that the discipline has moved on and nobody wants to watch or bleat on about the fucking Fantastics or Ricky Morton in 2021. It’s almost like he’s passed the point of being able to put his hand up and say “do you know what, Tony K has actually nailed this”.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

IAmKaim said:


> That's sad.


No... I usually laugh pretty hard. Nothing sad about it. Not on this end anyways


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

When it comes to AEW, I don't take Cornette seriously. He has a seething and unwarranted hate towards AEW. I wouldnt be surprised if he buried All Out 2021 PPV too. What did they ever do to Cornette?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Because of the stuff he did in Japan..(fingering other men's naked asses, having an entire match be a dance off, wrestling a kindergartener and a blow up doll, etc.) Plus he didn't like how he acted at Harleys school and believes he faked an injury to get out of an ROH appearance while Cornette was in charge. 


As far as the Bucks go, I don't know.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

deadcool said:


> When it comes to AEW, I don't take Cornette seriously. He has a seething and unwarranted hate towards AEW. I wouldnt be surprised if he buried All Out 2021 PPV too. What did they ever do to Cornette?


Cornette enjoys AEW - but if his podcast was just about what he enjoys, no cunt would listen to it.

What he says gets viewers, gets discussions going. He's not stupid. He knows by criticising something (no matter how ridiculously stupid) , people will talk.


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

If I'm TK or anybody working at AEW for that matter, I LOVE that Cornette focuses so much on the product.

Companies literally spend tens, hundreds of thousands of dollars for consultants to come in and tell them wtf is wrong. The company does whatever they will.

AEW has the world's foremost wrestling historian and traditional wrestling mind breaking down and critiquing the product every single week for free. They should plug the experience for what Cornette does.

Not only does he provide tangible critiques (it's easy to ignore the vitriol if you're like...an adult with communication skills), but he makes his fanbase hate AEW so much that they quite literally contribute to the online discussion and mentions. It's a beautiful relationship.

Like when he says Omega is a dancer and not an athlete - shit like that is just so nonsensical that it's just not even worth hearing.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

It's something I agree with him on, I can't stand the Young Bucks or Omega. I'll skip most of their segments unless it's something actually important.


----------



## GreatJIm (Apr 19, 2021)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Kenny doesn't sell? Since when? He doesn't look like he could beat any up in a fight? Really? Any top rope move makes wrestling look fake? Guess Macho Man and HBK sucked too.
> 
> Adam Cole is definitely a more serious wrestler than Kenny and The Bucks. Kenny is more grandiose. Cole is the best of them on the mic and at conveying intensity. I still think Kenny is better overall.


Kenny sells when he wants to lol and gets up from other moves like nothing happened. And No, kenny and the bucks do not look like people that can win in a real fight. They do not look intimidating.. They look like and act like over grown children.

Yes, jumping from the top rope or over the top rope and having their opponent waiting to catch the person is dumb. It looks fake. I believe macho man did a flying elbow while his opponent was laying down?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

For the same reason why he hates the Kliq: cause they exposed the business. When Omega was fighting children and broomsticks was the thing that did him in.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Cornette never said he hated Adam Cole. He said Adam Cole is just one of the guys now because he joined a group, and he's annoyed that he will have to sit through Elite segments to watch him instead of fast forwarding. He hates the Elite because he believes they killed traditional wrestling.*


I get what he's saying but I actually think Cole will make these segments better because contrary to the others, he can actually deliver great promos. So he may become the defacto leader.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> would be interesting to see how relevant he stays with his toys etc if he didn‘t speak about them for a year


He’d be even more relevant.

If Jim spent his time shitting on WWE, he’d have more YouTube views AND a job in AEW.










Look at the most watched videos on his youtube channel. Most of them are about WWE. Do you honestly believe that he would struggle to be relevant if he switched to reviewing Raw instead of AEW? 

The reality is, unlike most Jim can be relevant while not even being in the wrestling business.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Erik. said:


> Cornette enjoys AEW - but if his podcast was just about what he enjoys, no cunt would listen to it.
> 
> What he says gets viewers, gets discussions going. He's not stupid. He knows by criticising something (no matter how ridiculously stupid) , people will talk.


What part of Jim's history would suggest he enjoys AEW? 

He disliked a lot of the attitude era and ECW. 

When in ROH, the hardcore fans got upset that he was trying to move the company away from the flippy shit. 

You may not agree with his criticisms but to suggest that he secretly enjoys AEW is completely out of touch with reality.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> I get what he's saying but I actually think Cole will make these segments better because contrary to the others, he can actually deliver great promos. So he may become the defacto leader.


*I'd love to see a Nation of Domination type storyline with Kenny portraying Farooq and Adam Cole portraying The Rock.*


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

thorwold said:


> I love Cornette, he is a legend, and I love listening to him talk about his days, and there is a certain entertainment from listening to him rant, but I'd say the answer to your question is...
> 
> Well, one part I think it's up to a degree a gimmick that he plays up for entertainment purposes because people eat it up.
> 
> More so I'd say it's because he's just the latest generation of dinosaur who thinks it was done the right way in his day, ignoring the fact that in his day the old timers used to say exactly the same shit about Flair and Steamboat and Harley fucking Race even. People today look back at the 80s as CLASSIC OLD SCHOOL WRESTLING. Karl Gotch and Lou Thesz would laugh in your fucking faces. Maybe they were wrong then but the guys today are right, huh?


Exactly. And for Cornette, it’s not like his day has to be over. He can have MORE days if he wants to contribute. Again, can you imagine him now as an old school heel manager with all of the equity he’s built up with his podcasts?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The Legit DMD said:


> *I'd love to see a Nation of Domination type storyline with Kenny portraying Farooq and Adam Cole portraying The Rock.*


I mean a group of white guys doing a black extremist gimmick would certainty get a lot of heat..


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Wolf Mark said:


> For the same reason why he hates the Kliq: cause they exposed the business.


This is Cornette's best work, creating a gimmick where he's a gate keeper for protecting the business when in actual fact he was one of the first to turn a profit exposing it.

Cornette in his podcast is clearly in gimmick, and like all the best gimmicks it's an exaggeration of reality. Last has steered him to produce content that's OTT, vicious and cartoony - because that earns the $£€. There's only so many times he can tell stories about the ROH merchandise weasel, Jim Herd being a terrible negotiator and how many rats Sweet Stan shagged - so bashing contemporary wrestling is a rich source of content.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *I'd love to see a Nation of Domination type storyline with Kenny portraying Farooq and Adam Cole portraying The Rock.*


After Jericho-MJF and the Inner Circle thing, I won't mind not seeing that kind of stuff for a while. lol But as long as Cole lead the group, I'm good. 



The Legit DMD said:


> *He thinks Cole feels more like a professional wrestler in the way he carries himself, so he can look away at some of the indyrific shenanigans.
> 
> 
> Cornette makes more from selling toys on his website in a single week than a year's worth of podcasts. His website crashed 15 minutes before the grand opening last week because traffic was too high. Last time Twitter tried to cancel him in 2020, he made six figures in sales. He could never do a podcast again and be set for life. He's just saying what he feels because there's a demand for his opinion.*


Interesting. What kind of toys does he sells? action figures?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

AthleticGirth said:


> This is Cornette's best work, creating a gimmick where he's a gate keeper for protecting the business when in actual fact he was one of the first to turn a profit exposing it.
> 
> Cornette in his podcast is clearly in gimmick, and like all the best gimmicks it's an exaggeration of reality. Last has steered him to produce content that's OTT, vicious and cartoony - because that earns the $£€. There's only so many times he can tell stories about the ROH merchandise weasel, Jim Herd being a terrible negotiator and how many rats Sweet Stan shagged - so bashing contemporary wrestling is a rich source of content.


When it happened with the Kliq at MSG, it wasn't a gimmick, let me tell you. He was around Vince when the curtain call happened and he wanted to kill them.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

La Parka said:


> He’d be even more relevant.
> 
> If Jim spent his time shitting on WWE, he’d have more YouTube views AND a job in AEW.
> 
> ...


Please. Cornette should stay as far away as possible from AEW booking. He was great in the 1990's, but I like AEW because it is a contemporary product with a creative team that is not stuck in the 70s, 80s or 90s.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> After Jericho-MJF and the Inner Circle thing, I won't mind not seeing that kind of stuff for a while. lol But as long as Cole lead the group, I'm good.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. What kind of toys does he sells? action figures?


*Understandable. Jericho put a horrible taste in a lot of people's mouths with his nonsense for the last year. And yeah, he sells an assortment of action figures, t shirts, and other accessories.*


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Wolf Mark said:


> When it happened with the Kliq at MSG, it wasn't a gimmick, let me tell you. He was around Vince when the curtain call happened and he wanted to kill them.


Yeah, I imagine the animosity was real at the time, same with Eddie Mansfield - not just from Cornette but also the majority whose livelihood was pro wrestling.

I do think it's a stretch to look at Cornette's body of work as a podcaster and conclude he's dedicated to protecting the business. He's monetised exposing it.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

DMD Mofomagic said:


> Cole was a Jim Cornette favorite because he brought him into RoH and can take a bunch of credit for his ride in stardom.
> 
> Cole got pushed hard as the new future face of the company from 2011-2013 and honestly, looked at him and Kyle O' Reilly as being the next Eddie Edwards and Davey Richards.
> 
> ...


This seems like the most accurate answer. 

I can see his issues with the Bucks. I can see how Cole can be considered a better wrestler than Omega. But the way Cornette talks about Kenny you'd think he was freaking El Gigante! 

He hates him because he wrestled a doll on the indies for a cheap buck. Yet Jim doesn't talk shit about the McMahon, despite them genuinely turning wrestling into a laughing stock.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I don't follow Cornette, but even he must have loved the bucks match at All Out?.?.?


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

i love Cornette and don’t care who knows it, He is damn hilarious at times.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

DaveRA said:


> I don't follow Cornette, but even he must have loved the bucks match at All Out?.?.?


He's shit on matches harder than the cage match but he wasn't a fan. After watching it I wasn't a fan either. Just another gymnastics spot fest where no one sells anything. Glad the lucha bros won, but the match is overrated imo. If you like the bucks style of match than you probably loved it.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

DZ Crew said:


> He's shit on matches harder than the cage match but he wasn't a fan. After watching it I wasn't a fan either. Just another gymnastics spot fest where no one sells anything. Glad the lucha bros won, but the match is overrated imo. If you like the bucks style of match than you probably loved it.


I am a character guy first and foremost - hogan, macho man, sting, Kane. But there is not much character going around these days so I have learned to appreciate (not love) work rate, spotfests and holy s%$^ moments. So yeh I enjoyed it.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

because he thinks they exposed the business and he holds grudges. Thats pretty much it. Hes set in his ways at this point to expect change is to set yourself up for dissappointment


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

GreatJIm said:


> Kenny sells when he wants to lol and gets up from other moves like nothing happened. And No, kenny and the bucks do not look like people that can win in a real fight. They do not look intimidating.. They look like and act like over grown children.
> 
> Yes, jumping from the top rope or over the top rope and having their opponent waiting to catch the person is dumb. It looks fake. I believe macho man did a flying elbow while his opponent was laying down?


I can get thinking the Bucks don't look tough but Kenny? He has a better build than 80% of wrestlers. Omega does a moonwalk to an opponent laying down...so that's okay but him going over the top rope to the outside isn't? These critiques are so lazily slapped together.


----------



## IAmKaim (Jul 7, 2021)

Wridacule said:


> No... I usually laugh pretty hard. Nothing sad about it. Not on this end anyways


Sounds like you spend more time listening to a dude complain about wrestling instead of actually watching and enjoying wrestling.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

The Legit DMD said:


> Cornette never said he hated Adam Cole. He said Adam Cole is just one of the guys now because he joined a group, and he's annoyed that he will have to sit through Elite segments to watch him instead of fast forwarding*. He hates the Elite because he believes they killed traditional wrestling.*


They killed it? Kayfabe has been dead for nearly 35 years everywhere, even before Vince announced it. The fuck even is traditional wrestling? Just his form of 1980's southern style? There is a lot of "traditional wrestling" in Mexico and Japan that Cornette couldn't give two fucks about -- so fuck him and his fat man slow ass headlock bullshit. 

Dude has started calling Penta and Fenix, Penthouse and Felix.. like these aren't two of the best luchadores around today? Fuck his tradition, tbh I wouldn't have said this like 2 years ago but, I hope it dies with him.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

DaveRA said:


> I am a character guy first and foremost - hogan, macho man, sting, Kane. But there is not much character going around these days so I have learned to appreciate (not love) work rate, spotfests and holy s%$^ moments. So yeh I enjoyed it.


I enjoy them too, but spread them out more. When everything is a spot fest i grow numb to it. Probably why I much preferred Punk vs Darby.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

The Elite must like getting heat from Cornette. They should be honored!


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Allow me to solve the mystery ladies and Gentlemen. Cornette and the elite hate each other because they have fragile egos and tiny penises. So they compensate by taking shots at each other over the internet like high school kids.

Mystery solved. They're both stupid and need to get the hell over themselves 

I'm killing this thread cause it's bait and people are pissing over my nice clean floor. I separate aew and Jim Cornette for this reason.


----------

